# Patching a windows file - Legal or Not?



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

Simple question .. does microsoft consider it illegal to patch/replace a original dll/exe with a modified one, be it any dll/exe.

More questions to follow based on response.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 12, 2008)

Pathced/replaced by whom? Microsoft or an unauthorised  3rd party?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ unauthorised 3rd party, microsoft's own patches are always legal 
edit: How to tell if a patch is legal or not?


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 12, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ unauthorised 3rd party, microsoft's own patches are always legal
> edit: How to tell if a patch is legal or not?


Ya I knew that MS's own patches are legal, but I just wanted to clarify so that I know what exactly are we debating.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

OFFTOPIC:

Whenever I see Charan's Avatar...Only One thing comes to my mind.... Does that CAT have a bone in her Neck? 

Twisted CAT Head


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 12, 2008)

If you are attempting to modify a system dll/exe (that is, a dll/exe that was created by/for MS), then MS will consider that action illegal... Typically, these software files have digital signature to identify the creator I think... 

If you are modifying a third party software's dll/exe, then it will depend on the user licence agreement of that software developer...

Arun


----------



## paroh (Nov 12, 2008)

mrintech said:


> OFFTOPIC:
> 
> Whenever I see Charan's Avatar...Only One thing comes to my mind.... Does that CAT have a bone in her Neck?
> 
> Twisted CAT Head




I think whether we consult Charan or Charan's Avatar (Cat) for this . Or may be cat doing some yoga (Cat is health conscious)


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 12, 2008)

as simple as u modify something to a equipment purchased on warranty....the original stamp is gone........so what will u call it......illegal or legal.........i would say losing ur warranty n money rather........M$ not gonna loose any $ By patching.

thing  illegal according to M$ is copyright infringement etc stuff.....


----------



## kalpik (Nov 12, 2008)

Its Illegal AFAIK.. It amounts to reverse engineering, which is illegal.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2008)

patching a original MS file is often illigal but not always. If you are talking about XP it doesn't matter coz microsoft is gonna cut off its support soon.  But for vista don't even think about it.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

Go Modify/Patch any dll/exe file... do this thing on your Enemy's PC...  Now e-mail MS that what you have done with necessary code 

You will know the official answers/happenings .....


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

so you guys are agree that patching a file in illegal  , 
My next question. 
Tell me if patching themeui.dll is illegal or not? 
there are numerous sites which provide the patched dll, this is done because by the original file can open only signed themes, a patched file can do the job easily. Is this illegal?

I got this question because I dont trust any unsigned dll's which come outside microsoft, it may cause security risks and stability issues. 

My close friend Vishal Gupta also recomends using a patched dll for his theme creations, so do many other UI MVP's .


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2008)

It is illegal to patch the kernel & system files. However, people still do it. MS does informs that if they patch it, they void any support. So, it's like the choice of user, whether to patch or not.


----------

